# Heavier rear coil springs.



## SteveAC (Jun 15, 2021)

I’ve got 4 B17 Sentras and really could use heavier rear coil springs. There are no aftermarket listings for something like this, is there anyone on this forum who might know what might fit that is heavier, or longer, or both ? They have pigtail ends but are not identical. Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I think what you're looking for are coilovers:









BC Racing Coilovers Nissan Sentra B17 (2013-2018) D-87


Fitment Information Nissan Sentra (2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018) Specs & Features 30 levels of dampening adjustable. Spring Rates: 6k front and 5k rear. Front Camber Plates: Yes BR Series - Single Adjustable Linear Coilovers 1 Year Warranty when purchased through Redline360 (Authorized...




shop.redline360.com













Rev9 Hyper Street II Coilovers Nissan Sentra B17 (13-19) w/ Front Camber Plates


Fitment Information Nissan Sentra B17 (2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018, 2019) Specs & Features 32 way adjustable dampers (soft to firm) 6kg front and 5kg rear springs Includes front camber plates: Yes! Height adjustment range of about 1" drop from max height to about 3" maximum drop Includes...




shop.redline360.com


----------



## SteveAC (Jun 15, 2021)

Hey, thanks, but those lower the car front and back. The coil overs are just for the front, those kits still have separate coils & shocks for the rear. 
It’s possible they might resist bottoming better, but lowering my cars would not be for the better. 
I even contacted one of those companies to see if they knew of longer/ heavier rear coils. 
There’s a market for lowering Sentras but unfortunately not for rear cargo springs it seems.
I’ve been meaning to check how much clearance there is between the rear tires and rear shocks to see if it’s possible to supplement the rear coils w/ rear coil overs. Don’t think there’s a lot of clearance though. 
And I would still have to find a coil over that fits top and bottom mounts, roughly the right lengths extended & compressed. The factory shocks also have a rebound spring and I think an internal bump stop. 
The only somewhat off the shelf solution I see right now is universal air bags that go in the coils. 
Had them in my Cherokee, lots of rebound force + firmest issues.


----------



## SteveAC (Jun 15, 2021)

It spell corrected to firmest, meant fitting issues. I would have to do some drilling for the air hose to run up into the frame, trying to avoid that.


----------



## 302831 (Nov 17, 2020)

Go air ride. Heavier coils will destroy tr vehicle body and mount. Its very extreme in interior plastic parts. Air ride is the boss.


----------



## SteveAC (Jun 15, 2021)

stevexnyc said:


> Go air ride. Heavier coils will destroy tr vehicle body and mount. Its very extreme in interior plastic parts. Air ride is the boss.


Yes, I could go universal air bags in the springs. I would have to drill up into the frame and protect the air line where it goes through the frame. 
Adding air spring increases the rebound from my experience w/ my Cherokee. So then I would need to add heavier shocks. 
Before my 4 Sentras I had some Saturn sedans and when I swapped out the stock rear coils for the Saturn wagon coils - what a vast improvement !


----------



## 302831 (Nov 17, 2020)

Its easy. I stall mine at home with a welder and a sawzall. Install the air bag between the spring and the ftame rail. I had a how to video but the scums at google delete it. I still have my firestone air ride 10yrs now.


----------

